# Yard sale fundraiser offers dazzling array of goods



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Finding super-sized shoes and basketballs meant for an NBA minor league team may not seem like your average yard sale, but for those who lined up outside the old Viking Lanes in Roanoke on Friday morning, it was like finding a buried treasure.

"I have a son who loves the Dazzle. He loves basketball. He has big feet, too," said Shirley Layman, while rummaging through Dazzle team shoes that included sizes 13 through 17.

The items are a part of three truckloads of souvenirs from Roanoke's failed NBA Development League franchise the Roanoke Dazzle, which officially met its end last month after five years of play and little fanfare from Roanoke.

"It makes us feel we did something good in the community," said Dazzle coach Kent Davison

Complete article


----------

